# No trophies left at SPSP? Okuma ABF 40?



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Hoping to be able to launch out of SPSP very early on Saturday morning. Recent posts not showing much there from shore but Buzz's Marina down in Ridge, MD showing some nice ones still being caught. Anyone up to do some yak fishing along the bridge? Maybe troll a little bit and/or LTJ if some schoolies are marked?

Sidebar - I think I am going to order the Okuma ABF 40 tonight. I've got a very light spinning outfit now and lost my Pflueger last year. I've got a heavy duty Penn level wind with a boat rod for trolling now, but think the ABF 40 would be a good addition for trolling smaller baits and being able to switch the spool for some light braid for LTJing. Amazon has it for cheap and free shipping for Prime members.. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...17145&creative=399349&creativeASIN=B001VAT44Q

Thoughts? 
:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

fished the surf there today, nothing but small fish, last years hatch. funny those little guys slam a hook and the big girls just slurp them in. way windy today. matapeake was dead too

been using avenger abf 40, 50 and 65s nice for the money, better than the penn captiva LL.


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks surfnsam, unfortunately I won't be able to make it out there anyway this Saturday, forgot about an appointment for my little boy, fatherhood calls . The ABF40 will be here on Thursday, can't wait.



surfnsam said:


> fished the surf there today, nothing but small fish, last years hatch. funny those little guys slam a hook and the big girls just slurp them in. way windy today. matapeake was dead too
> 
> been using avenger abf 40, 50 and 65s nice for the money, better than the penn captiva LL.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

The deluge of fresh water coming into the Bay from snow melt and heavy rains is delaying spring fishing or maybe affecting the migration patterns- I was in PA groundhog hunting last Saturday and the alfalfa fields were all flooded, streams were still muddy and had extremely high water levels- 
I use a pair of Abu Ambassadeur 6500 C3 reels for just about all my fishing needs, including trolling- they are plenty powerful for the biggest stripers yet light enough to have fun with croakers and spot bottom fishing...they can cast lures down to 3/8 oz without a problem- anything lighter than 3/8 oz, I use spinning tackle- 7 foot rods and Penn SS440's with 10 pound test.


----------

